
Amazon.com back in 1994 - acangiano
http://cdn.geekwire.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/amzn-original-gateway1.gif
======
saltwatershane
I always look to amazon to provide insight to usability. They, along with
google and others, split test everything before rolling it out to the masses.
It's awesome to see how far they've come.

